# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  الدكتور محمد عبيد الكبيسي  رحمه الله

## رشيد الكيلاني

بحثت عن ترجمة له فلم اجد وقد سمعت انه اغتيل في بغداد وهو عميد كلية العلوم الاسلامية وله مؤلفات قيمة متينة منها رسالته في الوقف حصل بسببها على الدكتوراه في الازهر وهو من استاتذتنا ومشايخنا الفضلاء في الكلية عام 1987 درسنا كتاب الهداية في الفقه الحنفي وهو ذو اخلاق عالية ولايتكلم الا قليلا وهو موسر من الاغنياء نفع به خلق وازمات في العراق الجريح من لديه ترجمة وافية من اخوتنا فليتحفنا بها جزاه الله خيرا ....
ملاحظة: محمد عبيد الكبيسي غير احمد الكبيسي وبينهما فرق دينا وخلقا وادبا وهما اخوة من النسب ولكن شتان بينهما ..

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

من العراقيين من لديه ترجمة عن الاستاذ القدير محمد عبيد رحمه الله ؟

----------


## ابن القطان العراقي

استاذنا الدكتور محمد عبيد الكبيسي حفظه الله لا زال يتمتع بصحة جيدة الان هو في دبي كلية الدراسات العربية وهو من أهل العلم والفضل

----------

